# The course overlaps with the Easter holiday.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to express that this course at the Open University overlaps with the Easter Holiday. More precisely, the course ends shortly after easter holiday.

"Kurssi avoissa yliopistossa on lopussa osittain sama pääsiäispyhässa." (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I don't think you'd be correctly understood. _Avoimen yliopiston kurssi / Kurssi avoimessa yliopistossa sattuu samaan aikaan kuin pääsiäinen._ As there are probably no lectures given during Easter, you might consider one of these: _Avoimen yliopiston kurssi jatkuu pääsiäisen jälkeen. / Avoimen yliopiston kurssi päättyy vasta pääsiäisen jälkeen._


----------



## sakvaka

As pointed out in this newer thread, could _mennä päällekkäin _be used, too, or is it way too informal?

_Avoimen yliopiston kurssi menee osittain päällekkäin pääsiäisloman kanssa._


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> As pointed out in this newer thread, could _mennä päällekkäin _be used, too, or is it way too informal?
> 
> _Avoimen yliopiston kurssi menee osittain päällekkäin pääsiäisloman kanssa._


A little informal but fine with me.


----------



## kirahvi

sakvaka said:


> As pointed out in this newer thread, could _mennä päällekkäin _be used, too, or is it way too informal?
> 
> _Avoimen yliopiston kurssi menee osittain päällekkäin pääsiäisloman kanssa._



This is what I feel people at the university would normally say. In a written form I'd probably go for one of GOM's last two suggestions.


----------

